# the 'when' game



## LadyBug (Aug 4, 2008)

just ask a question starting with "when was the last time..." or something similar 


last time you listened to music?


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

just a second ago when i listend to the stiff dylans ultraviolet from angus thongs and perfect snoggin!



When was the last time you drank alcohol?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 6, 2008)

never

when was the last time you ironed something?


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

In a design tec lesson at school!



When was the last time you sang?


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just sang the Wiggles song to my son - lol.



When was the last time you ate squash?


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

never!

When was the last time you went to the cinema?


----------



## FallingStar (Aug 7, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Speri (Aug 8, 2008)

Last time I was at my boyfriend's house. 

When was the last time you pet your bun? :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 8, 2008)

Just a sec ago when i went to say night to them!



When was the last time you watched telly?


----------



## Greta (Aug 8, 2008)

hmm... at least a few months ago, probably. I don't own a TV, so I don't watch that much television.

When was the last time you ate chocolate?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 9, 2008)

does chocolate ice cream and stuff count? within the last couple of days, deff.

when was the last tie you painted your nails?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I got my nails none a few weeks ago.. 

But the last time I did it was about a year ago lol. 



Whens the last time you used a Sharpie (or other permanent marker)


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

yesterday~~~ i was making some frames. 

when was the last time someone told you that they loved you?? <333


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2008)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you took a nap?


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

last weekend. when was the last time you made yourself a sandwich?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 13, 2008)

yesterday

when was the last time you changed the buns litter box?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

Monday night. :?She's due again lol.

Whens the last time you ate a potatoe (fries included, chips too)


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

last night. yum!

last time you got in a car?


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

uhm , 10 minutes ago,.

Went to get paper plate so we can pack our dish's and chocolate and some tim hortans.

Whens the last time you drank tea


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 14, 2008)

today! about an hour ago i made my grandma take me to starbucks to get~~~ the passion fruit iced tea shacken with lemonade! (try it, soo good!)

...

when was the last time you watched a funny movie? (and what was it?)


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 14, 2008)

This afternoon, Sydney White.

Whens the last time you used a crayon


----------



## Speri (Aug 15, 2008)

Not in a looooong time.

WWTLTY did something crazy?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 15, 2008)

probably last sunday, that was the last time i was around my friend and he _always _makes me act younger than i am.....................:shock:

WWTLTyou listened to your iPod/MP3 player(or CD player, if you don't have a mp3)?


----------



## Speri (Aug 15, 2008)

Just a few hours ago.

WWTLTY went on a roller coaster?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

A year go (those things scare me so bad)

WWTLTY read a book


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2008)

last night - I waa reading New Moon



When was the last time you checked your emails?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

this morning

When was the last time you cleaned a bathroom?


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

Never :?



When was the last time you went to the hospital


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

Never :?



When was the last time you went to the hospital


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 22, 2008)

like, checked in or visted? visted, my grandma's friends' husband was in and we went to see him after we had lunch w/ G&G. checked in, four years two months, when i got diabetes.

WWTLT you.............went to the mall(we're going tomorrow:biggrin2:!)


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2008)

mall? - Is that like a shopping centre?

Last Saturday!

WWTLT you watched a dvd?

*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 25, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> mall? - Is that like a shopping centre?
> 
> Last Saturday!
> 
> ...



yes it it:biggrin2:

ummm..........night before last i picked some thing, last night sis picked Paddington(bear, england, it's ok...........if you're 9!).

WWTLT you went out side?


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

To put Dippy back - he'd been inside for a hug

WWTLT you went swimming?

Becca






:bunnydance:


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 26, 2008)

ummm, i think june...................

WWTLT you went to the library or book store?


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

When I went to buiy NEW MOON like last month i think!

WWTLT you went to a farm?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

In June when I went to horse camp!

When was the last time you drew a picture on your hand. (I write on my hand all the time!:baghead


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Last time I was at school so about 6 weeks ago 

WWTLTY put on hand cream


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

I am putting i ton right now!

When was the last time you listened to music!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Right now on my laptop

WWTLTY had a bath :biggrin2:


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Well that depends if you mean bathing of actually taking a bath. I took a shower yesterday but if you mean an actual bath it has been along time.


When was the last time you went on RO other than right now!


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

This afternoon!


WWTLTY Changed the channel on the telly!​


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

yesterday night

WWTLTY eat pizza


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Friday

WWTLTY ate soup?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Last sunday

WWTLTY went to a store


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 31, 2008)

About an hour ago - we just got back from Costco.

WWTLT you went to your parents house?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm here now!
WWTLTY played on a games console?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

a couple days ago on Wii!

WWTLTY went to a baseball game


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

Never - but I played on baseball on the wii last night!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

you didn't ask a question!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

OHHH sorry

WWTLTY read a magazine?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

last night

WWTLTY forgot your homework for class?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

in german cant remember when though

WWTLT you travled on public transport?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Like 3 months ago in New York. We don't have any public transportation here.

WWTLTY went on an airplane?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

never

WWTLTY cut your self?


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 2, 2008)

Like on purpose?! Never. By accident, I think two weeks ago, I was trying to cut up a banana or something for the 18 mo old I nanny for and I sliced my thumb a little bit. Blech. Shallow ones hurt badly too!


WWTLTY....played tag?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 3, 2008)

When I was last at school so like....6 years ago. 

WWTLTY walked a dog?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

ages!

WWTLT you held a baby?(i held one on sunday at church.............i hold him so much one of the guys teases me that he's mine, LOL. but he's my mom's friend's grandson:biggrin2


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

Errm when i was at rehersals for my pantomime he was sooo sweet!

WWTLTY hoovered?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> WWTLTY hoovered?


Yesterday!

When was the last time you went on a trampoline?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > WWTLTY hoovered?
> ...



4th of july! what hoovering?

WWTLTY were sick?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *pinksalamander wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> ...


A couple of weeks ago when I had a realy horrible cold, it was so bad I thought my nose as going to fall off.

Hoovering.. its like, ya know.. with the hoover (I'm not helping much am I?) The thing you push across the floor that hoovers stuff up!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *pinksalamander wrote: *
> ...


_Vacuming!_gotcha

ok, since you forgot a question, i''l do it:biggrin2:

WWTLTY watched the news?


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

hoovering umm vaccuming

Vaccum - Hoover same Thing lol

This morning

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 11, 2008)

new one, Becca:biggrin2:

i'll do it

WWTLTY shaved your legs?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 12, 2008)

2 days ago. Its jeans season, I can never be bothered in the winter!

When was the last time you went to a party?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

Errrm about July LOL!!

WWTLTY had a pizza?

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

*pink salamander wrote: *


> Its jeans season, I can never be bothered in the winter!



yeah, i do the same thing. unless i'm wearing a knee length skirt, i don't wanna deal with it

last time i ate pizza............this afternoon for lunch. it was left over from dinner two nights ago.

WWTLTY down loaded music?


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

Last saturday!

WWTLTY went on a day trip?

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 13, 2008)

A proper one was 7 or so years ago when I went with the school. Otherwise as close as I get to a day trip is going out with the falconry club 

WWTLTY watched a stand-up comedy.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 14, 2008)

I actually watched some today... Carlos Mencia! 

WWTLTY you drank water?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

urrm does mountain dew count? or aloe juice? lol
Urm at 7:30am lol..... note to self : drink water

Wen was the last time you ate any type of nuts?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

A friend gave me a cashew nut at work.

When was the last time you made/did something creative?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

hmm... for this school thing two days ago.
dam i forgot school tomorow..

WWTLT you played any type of hanheld games? i.e gameboy, nintendo ds, playstation etc.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

eh....last time i was at my friend's house, we always play whe i go over to his house(little sis usually asks to)

WWTLTY drove in a car?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Wednesday in my driving lesson. I did a mock practical test and only got 2 majors, one for pulling out at a roundabout too fast and one for sitting at a green light without realising it had changed :craziness

When was the last time you ate something purple?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

I ate that purple dark gra[pe thing with my bunny just a sec ago after gvn them antibiotics they like the green one i ilke the rep/purple talking bout that did you knwo there pURPLE CARROTS?!?!?!?!

WWTLTY Drunk coke?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

I ate that purple dark gra[pe thing with my bunny just a sec ago after gvn them antibiotics they like the green one i ilke the rep/purple talking bout that did you knwo there pURPLE CARROTS?!?!?!?!

WWTLTY Drunk coke?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2008)

A very long time ago. I stopped drinking fizzy drinks.

WWTLTY saw an extended family member?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

do i have to be related? if not, Sunday. if so, 3 sundays ago.

WWTLTY watched a movie?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 19, 2008)

Urm like a rented one or like movies as in theather
If dvds its like nOW.. my sis is watching a classical thing -uugh-
if theather.. i actualy dnt remeber!

WWTLTY forwraded a chain mail?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 20, 2008)

yesterday. it was something from G'pa and i e-mailed it to mom and my friend

WWTLTY took your bunny out side?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 20, 2008)

today, this morning. it's been days since before today. (thats confusing lol)

WWTLTY serached something on google? (prob 5 mins ago lol)


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

like one second ago

When was the last time you used an emotion? (on the forum like one of those smiley things)


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 21, 2008)

like a second ago as well lol.

WWTLTY bought/solf something for fundraiser thing.


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

This morning I bought some cookie dough from someone for a fundraiser.

WWTLTY had a day off school/work other than the weekend?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 22, 2008)

a few weeks ago when i was lazy and tired form the school production.

WWTLTY used a torched?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 22, 2008)

never! (at least I think never, lol)


When was the last time you...brushed your hair?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 22, 2008)

This morning.

WWTLTY eat dinner outside?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 23, 2008)

start of this year.. in th summer.

WWTLTY ate corn chips?


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

What are they?

WWTLTY were ill?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 23, 2008)

YOU DONT NKOW WHAT CORN CHIPS ARE!!!!!!!!!!!

WAT!

they are those stuff u eat with nachos you know.!!






A few weeks ago.
WWTLTY used a higlighter?


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Yesterday, I was highlighting song words

WWTLTY stayed in bed all day


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 23, 2008)

That time a few weeks ago when i was sick lol

WWTLTY played/or tried an instrument?


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

In music about 2 weeks agoplayed the keyboard

WWTLTY played football?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 24, 2008)

like football? urm today :biggrin2:

WWTLTY ate sprinkels like the colourful rain bow ones =]


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

The other week

WWTLTY you ate some cake?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 24, 2008)

urmrmmm.. at my friends house last week i think..


WWTLTY you scored a goal in some sport you played?


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Errm- I cannot remembr

WWTLTY got something in the mail?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 24, 2008)

today when someone left a not esaying.

FOUND

BROWN FLOPPY EARS RABBIT
Found on Langana Ave (my street). contact blablablahh. 

WWTLTY drank some sort of sport drink?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

today, this afternoon. it was pink G2

WWTLTY washed a car/van/truck?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago!

WWTLTY used a vivid markeR?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

last night

WWTLTY went out to eat?

Aly!:tongue


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 28, 2008)

Last night =] we g out to at every saturday night.

WWTLTY used a printer?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

ON friday

WWTLTY went out side?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 28, 2008)

just then lol.

WWTLTY ate something pink?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Uhm today! Juice and ham! Lol. 

WWTLT you ate a sandwich?


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

Just now.

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 29, 2008)

a few months ago? maybe or before i dnt really remeber.

WWTLTY WATCHED A CHILDREN'S PRODUCTION?


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Dnoo

WWTLTY went to the dentist


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 30, 2008)

term 2?for a check up. those school dentist you know.

WWTLTY used a usb cord?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

Friday when I uploaded my pics for the photo phile contest.l

WWTLTY swam in the sea?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 1, 2008)

man... urm in the summer  and its sooooooooon summer!! yay



WWTLTY slept at a friend's house. Me: rite now.


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

In the summer holidays

WWTLTY had a headache?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 2, 2008)

errr uugh rite now..

WWTLTY used a tissue?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 2, 2008)

This morning. 

When was the last time you made a list?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 2, 2008)

last night and this moring ( just a sec ago)

WWTLTY got angry cuz of late delivery?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 2, 2008)

Last Friday night, thinking that my new boots weren't going to be delivered until Monday. They arrived on the Saturday thank goodness! 

When was the last time you made a playlist?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 2, 2008)

Last night.

When was the last time you cut the grass?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 2, 2008)

About 6 weeks ago :shock: :shock: I'm not allowed to anymore, it's counted as physical exersion, which is not good for glandular fever apparently! 

When was the last time you stayed in a hotel?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 2, 2008)

Hmm.. ages ago actually.. when I was in Poland. :?

When was the last time you washed your hair? (I'm just about to. )


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 2, 2008)

monday(i was gonna wash it today, but if i wait till tomorrow i won't have to do it again for sunday)

WWTLTY got a hair cut?


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2008)

I cannot remember :?

WWTLTY brought a new top?


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Last week sometime

WWTLTY were outside when it rained?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 5, 2008)

i dnt rember! lol

WWTLTY ate something and spat it out?


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2008)

Errm, it was this horrible medicine stuff, it was really sticky and mum moaned at me for spitting it on the floor!

WWTLTY had a full cooked sunday dinner?


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't remember, usually sundays were busy so it's pogo's or fast food.

Whens the last time you ate stew


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 6, 2008)

aaerm aa few weeks ago...

WWTLTY called someone from ur mobile fone?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

Ageesss ago!

WWTLTY went on holiday?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 6, 2008)

ageeees ago, but im goign pver seas 4 3 weeks in Jan, i'll miss the buns but they are staying with Ofelia/Lisa/Lemonaxis.=]

WWTLTY recieved an email frm rabbits online :biggrin2: i just did lol.


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

Just a sec ago 

WWTLT your phone rang?


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 7, 2008)

4pm

WWTLY were at the pet store?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 8, 2008)

today at 4 =]

WWTLTY fed your bunnies something eaiter purple or dark green on the outside with light green on the inside?

 inkbouce:


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 9, 2008)

Earlier today I gave Lottie a bit of apple, thats kinda green wih ligh green inside?

WWTLTY used the word 'sporadically'

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 9, 2008)

urm never lol.

WWTLTY used hand sanitiser?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 9, 2008)

At like 4 o'clock

forgot your homework for school?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 9, 2008)

always lol. im serous. either i dnt do it or i forget it lol.


WWTLTY used a straw?

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 10, 2008)

Right now! and it has pink bunnies on it! 

WWTLTY braided your hair?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 10, 2008)

urrm i have braided my whooole hair but if not when i was 6

WWTLTY had roast? me = now :biggrin2: yum!


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

Tonight

When Was The Last Time You Coloured In A Picture?


----------

